# ASK A NURSE - Cyst on ovary



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi

Last January i had to come off clomid because it caused my ovaries to hyperstimulate which caused 2 cyst on both ovaries, anyway i had a scan in March and all the cyst had cleared except one that had actually grown. Yesterday i was in pain so went to the hospital and they said it was now the size of my ovary and they will see me in 6 weeks for another scan. What i want to know is can they get rid of it coz its making me have time of work and to be honest i'm scared of getting pg incases it does some damage.

Thanks for any info
Sue xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If the cyst doesn't disappear on it's own then they may consider removing it for you. Be aware that if you get any pain on that side, it may be the cyst popping.

Sarah


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Thats the same as me, they say if you get in alot of pain and it makes you sick seek medical assistance asap, as it needs attention.
I have small cysts on both ovaries, they were seen after a scan, and at the time i was having painful ovulations, the pain went on for 3 cycles and then stopped.
I think if your like me they will bugger off on their own.
Gppd luck Julie.


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Ladies

For your replies, i really hope it does go on its own but if they have to remove it will it cause a problem with my ovary or will that be ok, Also if i were to get pg while i have this cyst would there be a problem??

Sorry for being a pain but i am worried
Sue xx


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi ya,

My mate got preggers, then they found a cyst when they did an early scan, and the specialist said it was fine, they said the cyst was probably from the side she O on when she fell preggers.
If they need to remove the cyst it will help your ovaries, mine come and go and i still O regular, but when i got them boy do i feel myself Oing, quite good in a way as i can tell when im gonna O from the pain.
The pain starts about 2 days before i O, so that means i can get plenty of the BDing done.
Good luck Julie.


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Julie

Thats really reassuring, didn't know if being preggers might increase the pain.

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

I would'nt worry abot it unless you get too much pain and it makes you sick, if it makes you sick get medical treatment asap.
Also when you get preggers get your progesterone checked out asap, as sometimes your progesterone can be low when you have cysts.
But i would'nt really worry, good luck Julie.


----------

